# Beware the BORK



## RipFence (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello All:
Several months ago I installed a BORK riving knife / splitter. While I had a few issues with installation I eventually got those worked out and the BORK seemed like a nice addition to my Unisaw. I should also mention that Bob was helpful with questions I had along the way.
Then yesterday morning before work I was making a few cuts. On one of the cuts, just as I switched on the saw I got hit hard by the BORK riving knife. Lucky for me it hit me right on the collarbone and I was wearing a thick jacket. The impact resulted in a serious contusion and I may have a knot on the bone but it could have been SO much worse. As in I could easily have one eye right now. So, those of you who are so interested in tablesaw safety that you have bought or are considering buying the BORK, beware. Its not for no reason he has you sign a waiver before purchasing. I contacted him and his response included "I've used my BORK for 3+ years and have shipped over 200 of them. I've been made aware of 3 splitter/saw blade collisions prior to yours and all were attributed to user error." While I suppose its possible that I made a user error I am very careful when it comes to tablesaw safety and am relatively handy with mechanical devices. At any rate, his numbers indicate that 4 (including me) out of 200 BORKs he has sold have eventually give the user an issue of some kind. You can make your own decision on buying one or continuing to use the one you have. Let me emphasize that I do not have an axe to grind with Bob, but I feel morally obligated to share my experience. Below you will see pics of the riving knife after it was ejected and of my collarbone. Oh the irony of being injured by a safety device.
Good luck,
Jim


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know anything about the Bork but I'd think that a safety device turning into a hazard at a 2% rate would be unacceptable from a design perspective.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That's quite a first post. I've had good performance from my BORK since August 2008…..really like it. It's possible that the knife wasn't tightened down fully.


----------



## RipFence (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello All:
I just received the email shown below in italics from Bob Ross. I want to keep this whole thing completely transparent so here are my responses addressed directly to Bob: 
First, I have no interest in a public debate, only in putting the information out there so that others can make informed decisions. Remember that I asked you to disseminate this information and you indicated you had no intention of doing so. You could have even framed the information within the context of "Four user errors have occurred resulting in… The errors typically occur due to… " I simply had to let woodworkers know since you would not. 
Second, in the original post I mentioned that I had issues with alignment and that you were helpful and that it seemed to be working fine. I also said it might have been user error. What else do you want? As to returning it because of the alignment issues, I certainly wish I had. 
Third: You wrote: "using a star or lock washer and a fender washer" To which I say "Excuse Me?" What star or lock washer? None was included with mine and none are mentioned in the instructions which you sent me. Mine has always been mounted with just the flat washer as per the instructions. Here is the picture directly from the instructions, please note the text on the pic, it says nothing about a star or lock washer. Nor do the words star or lock appear anywhere in the document according to the acrobat search feature. Perhaps you amended the instructions somewhere along the line and didn't bother telling current owners? 








Fourth: When did you change the design to have an open end as opposed to the closed slot shown here http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1485? If the design still had a closed slot I would not be icing my collarbone right now.








Finally, regardless of what you wrote below the BORK did contact the saw blade in my case and perhaps in three other cases. How badly were the other three "user errors" injured?
I have gotten this information out to the woodworking community and my conscience is clear. 
Stay safe,
Jim

On 11/20/2011 7:04 PM, Bob Ross wrote: 
Jim,

Rather than get into a public debate with you on the forums, I will ask you to amend your posts to include the following facts:

Six months after purchase you wanted to return the BORK because you were having trouble adjusting it.

Following that exchange and your reporting that you had successfully aligned the splitter, you suggested using Locktite to keep the adjustment screws in position when the splitter was not in use. I responded that keeping the fender washer tightened against the adjustment screws would hold them in place.

The BORK splitter is mounted to the adjustment plate using a star or lock washer and a fender washer which compress the splitter against four small screw heads. When properly tightened, it is virtually impossible to rotate or move the splitter on the adjustment plate. In addition, a safety stop is included below the splitter mounting bolt as a backup. This stop prevents the splitter from rotating if the tightening knob is not secured. In other words, if the BORK is properly aligned and the knob is tight and the stop is properly positioned and tight, the BORK splitter cannot contact the saw blade. Therefore, if the BORK splitter contacted the saw blade, it was misaligned or the mounting hardware was loose. I would call this user error.

Bob


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is an improper response for here remove it if you like I really don't want to start trouble but want to express my opinion.
That being, after looking at this accessory I wouldn't use it. The design, the installation, just too prototype-ish for something purchased. I understand the safety issue of the riving knife but 4 accidents out of 200 sales. Not acceptable at all. I hope Bob has LOTS of liability insurance because if he doesn't he could loose everything he owns one of these days when someone really gets hurt.
MIKE

The views and comments expressed here may not necessarily be the personal views of all persons but are solely the personal views and comments of the writer and not that of all LumberJocks or the LumberJocks internet site or it's owners.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

ON the other hand, any two-bit half-wit attorney can break a waiver at the courthouse door. In liability issues a waiver isn't worth the paper it's printed on. Git him.

Steve


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

RipFence
I think the revelation is the picture of the closed slot versus the picture of your open slot.
You are correct that the closed slot would have prevented the riving knife from becoming a projectile.
If this was manufactured to reduce costs, that's a serious problem.
Just my .02 cents


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I have thought about a riving knife for my unisaw, and I will certainly pass on this one. 
I know that, working in manufacturing, we couldn't continue to operate with a two percent failure rate.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge this is the first accident that's been brought to light…Bob mentioned that there had been 3 occasions where the back of a BORK knife contacted the blade due to user error, but the knives were secure enough that they stayed put, resulting in no injuries… which further suggests that this one was loose. He's made some updates to the design, so it's hard to know which versions are in question.

With only 200 units or so in the field, it basically is a prototype. AFAIK, they're all hand made by Bob in his little workshop, not mass produced. He's just a part time woodworker like many of us and retired military medic, trying to develelop an alternative to older saws that don't have a riving knife, so why would anyone want to *"git him" * Steve?


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is a post, a few months old, by an LJ designing a riving knife to retrofit an old Delta cabinet saw. His design, fit and finish looks very professional and *robust*. I would encourage anyone interested in riving knives and older table saws to check out the link to his blog. He's finished it and has video. -Jack


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I am not familiar with Bork. I have installed an after-market riving knife on my Powermatic a couple of years ago. It does have an open slot. I have been very pleased with it and I have had no problems. I have attached the website to the maker if you are interested in trying someone else's. Lee is an excellent person to work with and very responsive to questions.

http://www.leestyron.com/sharksplitter.php


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Knotttscot,

While I do not advocate lawsuites as a way of life, nor do I discourage people from using their brains to invent something useful, people who short circuit the development and testing process in order to rush a product to market in hopes of making a quick buck at the risk of people's lives, deserve to be "gitten" (gotted?). Instead of a bad bruise, Jim could have been KILLED. And being part-time tinkerer, former medic, or savior of mis-placed children does not relieve him of his liability. What is most disturbing, is his reluctance to admit a problem with a product, that with the limited exposure seen here, sends chills up and down my spine.

Anyone who jumps into a market niche that big manufacturers have studiously avoided does so at considerable risk. At the very least, he should have sought Underrighter's Laboratory approval and had several millions of dollars in liability insurance. To do otherwise is at the least overly optomistic, and at the worst lunacy. It's expensive, but is so for a reason; product safety.

I bear Bob no ill will, but by golly, this is going to bite him in the patushka. Scott, I find your posts informative, and your willingness to help fellow LJs refreshing, but I must disagree with you here. But anyway, have a happy and SAFE Thanksgiving.

Steve


----------



## RipFence (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello All:
Since my last post Bob Ross and I have exchanged a few emails. In my effort to maintain full transparency and fairness I have copied them below. The first is his response to the specific questions I posed in an earlier post. Below that you will see my responses and his responses etc. As before, I will let you make your own decisions about using or buying B0RK and about dealing with Mr. Ross. I need to be shed of this as I actually have a demanding job and I now feel that I have discharged my moral duty of making woodworkers aware of potential risks. As I stated in my original post it is possible that I may have made a user error but for the life of me I cannot see what that was. Finally, while you guys don't know me, rest assured that I am not the type of user who owns one pair of pliers. While I was earning my mechanical engineering degree I worked for three summers in an extrusion die shop. These days I run a research lab where I build or modify all of the equipment myself. So, while I may not have credentials as a master tool maker I do have some experience and am not completely incompetent.
Be safe,
Jim


*
Bob's first Response to my email.
First I want to correct something you posted. At no time did I "indicate" that I was not going to do something regarding notifying past, current or future users about potential dangers. When I twice asked you for specific details, your response was "Beats me what went wrong". I wanted specifics in order to formulate a response. I have never claimed the  design to be perfect but I will stand by my earlier statement: Unless something was allowed to become misaligned or loose, the  splitter CANNOT contact the saw blade.
*
*

I can't respond on SMC; I'm persona non gratin there. It's ironic that when the  was being developed, discussions were prohibited because they were considered advertising and now the feeding frenzy is front and center. To those of you that have not seen or used a , you're opinions are welcome but a lot of you are assuming details that are not true. Also, I'm not doing this to get rich and I'm not knowingly putting something dangerous out there. Properly installed and maintained (like any other power tool accessory), the  has proven itself to be safe and useful. As to my being a dork, I've been called worse by better.

The photo marked #5 is from the old instructions (the new ones are dated 3/19/11). I don't remember exactly when I added the star/lock washers but I'm pretty sure you got one. The new instructions do not mention the washers at all. I can tell you from my own experience that lock washer or no, if the knob is tightened reasonably tight, the splitter will not move.

The other photo is of a prototype. I don't think I've ever shipped one that had a closed slot. The thinking is that if the splitter can be removed without removing the knob and washers, dropping the knob/washers into the bottom of the saw can be avoided. Once affixed to the mounting plate, the strength of splitter is not compromised by the through cut of the slot. I am considering including a plate and screws to allow those that aren't confident that they can keep the knob and safety stop tight a method of closing the slot.

I hope this helps,

*
*
My response
First: The impression I got was that you wanted to call this another case of user error and pass it off as "not Bob's fault". As to my response of "beats me", it does beat me, what else do you want me to say? I don't know why I got shot by your . Further, I'm not sure what my obligation is to help you re engineer your product. Did you intend to pay me an engineering consulting fee? I doubt that. Do you even intend to refund my purchase fee? I doubt that too. Finally, where exactly have you made others aware of the previous three "user errors"? That would help me believe you might have actually posted my experience.
Second: I will post this to SMC for you. I'll wait for your responses to these points.
Third: I didn't do any name calling, that was someone on the forum.
Forth: So, just to confirm, you changed the instructions but did not send out updates to users.
Fifth: While the open slot might be a convenience, a closed slot has a safety value you might consider.
*
*

*
**
Bob's second response
Here's one example of "user error". http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthr...=&fpart=1&vc=1
*
*

*

My second response
Okay, but did you post that or the user? Looks like it was someone named Andrew.


*
Bobs third response
I'm very sorry you got hurt and I'm very grateful it wasn't worse but I'm tired of playing 5th grade with you. I strongly believe you failed to keep your ** connections tight and you're blaming me for that failure. Provide definitive proof that the ** failed because of something for which I am responsible and I will refund your purchase price and provide full disclosure to the woodworking public and any potential *** buyers in the future. Except for responding to any proof that you provide, I will no longer communicate with you.


----------



## RipFence (Jan 10, 2011)

The discussion over at Sawmill Creek has been even more spirited. 
Here is the link.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I understand the early BORKs were aluminum. The saw tooth marks on the one in question are very apparent. Problem is, aluminum is a sticky material, and can easily get grabbed by saw teeth. Seems to me that steel (or SS, if you prefer) is a much better material than aluminum. I did get the impression that BORKs are now made with steel, which is a good modification.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not going to get into a debate with anyone reference the Bork or no Bork. I didn't like the way this thread was run and I didn't care for the attacks even though the author said he was providing full disclosure. It still seemed like an attack to me. Having said that. I agree that the early BORK's had a problem the main one being that the riving knife itself was a poor design using an open end instead of a closed end. I fully believe that the authors experience with his older generation BORK caused the inventor of the BORK to redesign his BORK with a closed end and upgraded the material to stainless steel. As far as I can tell, the new design is far superior and infinitely safer than the old. And that is why I'm going to buy a BORK

my two cents


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't have a dog in this hunt but I do agree with Scott. This entire thread seems like an attack upon an individual. If the person that made and sold this device failed to respond to e-mails then I could understand it.


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I think RipFence did many a service posting what happened there!
That device is the worst thing I have ever seen, $5 worth of metal and a $145 hose clamp.
Take a look at the link IreverentJack has above. That makes sense. This other thing-I have to show my machinist friends that back yard contraption!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

For what it's worth (probably not much to most here) but the open slot riving knife is use quite often. This riving knife is of the open slot design (made by Felder). The problem as I see it is not the open slot the the way it's mounted.










https://www.google.com/search?q=riving+knife&client=firefox-a&hs=BZL&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=asyJUuHCFuaQigfnmYC4Ag&ved=0CEgQsAQ&biw=1440&bih=695


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

The Felder is a solid bolted system, and suitable heavy materials.
This other thing is bits of sheet metal held on with a hose clamp. Well, one step above duct tape anyway.
I am serious, I have never seen any professional metal fabricator make anything so bad. Why, because its dangerous to do so, as the photos above clearly show.
The hard fact is, there is no easy way to install a riving knife on an older saw. It can be done, others have done it. But…it requires machine work-not hose clamps.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a follow up to my last post. I decided against the Bork in the end not because I feel its unsafe which it isnt in my opinion but because Unbob is correct when he said its held together with a hose clamp. Not a very precise method to say the least. I endedup going with the Shark Guard system. It must be good since they have a 4 month back log in orders! I do so little bevel cutting that I think I wont miss having a riving knife. by the way.. definitely check out irreventjacks post above. Now that is the way a riving knife should be designed.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

It must be very difficult when starting up a small business to cover every eventuality.Specially when dealing with some clients who may not be as savvy as they should re fitting such a device I am not saying that's what happened here just making some simple suggestions
I agree that a closed model would have been safer if it were (TO COME LOOSE) in the first place something is wrong here I have a larger industrial saw which takes up to a sixteen inch blade ,with a riving knife I made myself from an old saw blade it is open design and I have never had a problem but then I make them very tight even so I will apply a locknut and spring washer from now on.
I am sorry but whatever happened here it would appear something was not tightened properly and as you know being an engineering type of person vibration will loosen anything unless you perhaps take the above steps to make sure it doesn't happen again I wish you both good fortune and good continued health.Just my personal views not meant as a judgement on anyone I am glad you were not seriously injured .
If I were mr Ross I would stop making these things in this way as people can be rightly so (sometimes) very litigeous and his efforts to make some extra pocket money might cost him sadly a lot this is after all a small business concern and might be better addressed by a larger company who can afford to take it on the nose without everyone becoming homeless. A frightening thought indeed .Alistair


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looking at the ejected piece I notice that it is pinched and scraped along the outside but not along the inside of the slot. So if it were connected by a bolt and ejected I don't see how it could have been pinched without damaging the inside of the slot because as it was pushed forward the bolt would have been sliding down keeping the slot open.


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel for both the mfg and the end user. Problem is here we have someone trying to help and start up a small business. These products due to there nature need serious engineering and testing that most likely hasn't been done to the level that say Delta would have to do if they released one.

In the end you have a customer that was injured. If it was customer error you still have to rethink your product to eliminate that potential customer error. Maybe there are 100 more installed the same way, maybe this is the only one. I think the mfg should seriously rethink their anger towards the consumer and take this as an opportunity to see what went wrong and even if it is customer error try an alleviate it.

Use what happened to better your product. I would apologize for the injury and sincerely use the injured person to HELP you better your product. An opportunity not a problem.

You can't make a product an then simply say the customer screwed up and never further develop your product. This is where people get angy and lawsuits start. Take the opportunity that is given and correct or help others that will find themselves in the same problem with your product. You will regain the support of the community and have a safer product and installation in the end. It could be a redesign or a simple sticker.

Table saws need some serious rethinking instead of the old it is stupid user error excuse. There is no other product that is so dangerous that has so little innovation in 40 years. You are basically buying the exact saw with a stick as the safety mechanism. In 40 years we have now added a stick and customers keep accepting it. Festool and Eurekazone have found a smart niche. Maybe GM should resell a 70 Impala and give out pillows at the same price.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont think alot of the recent posters realize the original post is two years old.

I have read all the comments here and on sawmill creek and while people are correct that a manufacture can not have a 2% accident rate, this is no manufacture, this is a guy making a product in his garage more or less. Not alot different than many of you making a cutting board and selling it.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

*Table saws need some serious rethinking instead of the old it is stupid user error excuse. There is no other product that is so dangerous that has so little innovation in 40 years.*

Chainsaw, fireworks, drain cleaner, plastic bags, balloons, cigarettes, alcohol…..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I was aware it was an old post and read it here and on Sawmill. Figuring out what went wrong is interesting and apparently no one else picked up on the pinch and scratches. When the Bork was ejected it was not straddling a bolt.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

You refering to how the slot appears much narrower near its end?

I was thinking that might have been an optical illusion because the top piece appears bent upward, hard to tell with the background that it is on.


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Pat the thinking is why pay a saw Co $3500 for a new cabinet saw that has the exact technology save some new stickers and the push stick? Don't you expect a product to evolve? I clearly understand people not wanting to be forced into regulation but that is not what I am talking about.

I am always blown away when guys almost feel like it makes them this expert if they defend having an old saw. It makes zero sense. The saw Co's have to be laughing every year when they spend ZERO money on designing ANY modification to their 40 year old design. They have to smile ear to ear when they read posts like yours.

I want to have a choice to buy the most innovative saw out there with 2014 technology that can assist me in being safe. I have the choice the to buy one saw or another depending on what my needs are. There are so many posts on what saw to buy and it is simply because there is no difference in saws at all.

No argument meant but it is frustrating for someone who wants a product to evolve and offer new ideas. Wonder if Powermatic or Dealta even have a saw designer on staff??? What do they do all year?


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Another side of the coin, they did have effective gaurds with anti-kick back pawls all those years ago. One would really have to work at it to stick your hand into the blade when installed.
So, the so called lack of innovation must be based on operators refusing to use the basic safety device already supplied with saws for decades. Then whining about getting hurt.
Just seems odd to me.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I believe the background is just a white sheet of paper and the fuzzy dark spot is a camera shadow. No optical illusion. It hit the blade hard enough for the tips to dig in and drag the Bork up out of the saw. Looking at the scratch marks the nut must have been in place but the pinching happened while being pulled at a sharp angle through the insert. Hard to say more without pictures of the blade and insert.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

This may sound mean spirited but this is a case of "he said she said" as there is insufficient evidence as to what precipitated this "accident"!

It is still a buyer beware marketplace whether it is a riving knife, power tool, computer, and even an automobile. However, in many cases the manufacturer stands behind the product in order to not face lawsuits and/or seen as guilty in the court of public opinion.

For example the Tesla electric vehicle has had 3 battery fires and the stock price slipped. However, in reality that is 1:3000 incidents of fire in a Tesla and the national average is 1:1000! So is this a defective/unsafe product?

Common sense should not be ignored!


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Woodie - I have wondered that myself about what the folks at Powermatic and Delta do, do they even have a design team or just a sales team etc. In my opinion the safest thing a saw can do is have a bigger top, really the only other things could be keep the fingers away from the blade or have something that gets the blade away from the fingers. There are safer European saws with sliding tables available, even in the US, still I bet there are 100 $99 saws sold for every one cabinet or hybrid saw so of course where are the manufactures going to focus. To compound things the numbers of woodworkers are dwindling, the number of people that can even drive a nail are decreasing with every day that passes.

My point above was I don't thing a table saw is inherently unsafe, dangerous yes but not unsafe. A chainsaw is far more dangerous. As a kid I was playing at a friends house and the guy across the street basically cut his head off when the end of the bar contacted the ground and kicked back.


----------



## Jim55 (Sep 28, 2012)

I do not intend to wade in on the debate. I just want to address a potential technical error. There is reference to use of a "fender washer" and it's perhaps adding security to the assembly. I do not see how this can be so.
A "fender washer" is just an oversized flat washer… specifically; "A flat washer with a particularly large outer diameter in proportion to its central hole. These are commonly used to spread the load on thin sheet metal, and are named after their use on automobile fenders." 
While that might be what he had in mind, mayhap suggesting that spreading the load would add greater security, I think maybe what he really had in mind was a "spring washer." A thin, 'flat washer' bent in an arc that flattens when a fastener, nut or bolt head for example, is tightened down upon it and applies spring tension against it preventing loosening due to vibration for example. While not as effective as a standard lock washer, it is useful in applications where clearance is an issue.

I cannot truly say which exactly is intended, just suggesting that it might behoove questioning and/or clarifying before proceeding with the installation.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I do not intend to wade in on the debate. I just want to address a potential technical error. There is reference to use of a "fender washer" and it s perhaps adding security to the assembly. I do not see how this can be so.
> A "fender washer" is just an oversized flat washer… specifically; "A flat washer with a particularly large outer diameter in proportion to its central hole. These are commonly used to spread the load on thin sheet metal, and are named after their use on automobile fenders."
> While that might be what he had in mind, mayhap suggesting that spreading the load would add greater security, I think maybe what he really had in mind was a "spring washer." A thin, flat washer bent in an arc that flattens when a fastener, nut or bolt head for example, is tightened down upon it and applies spring tension against it preventing loosening due to vibration for example. While not as effective as a standard lock washer, it is useful in applications where clearance is an issue.
> 
> ...


Good information. Just in case you missed the last post was 4.83 years ago.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> - Jim55
> Good information. Just in case you missed the last post was 4.83 years ago.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Additionally, the Bork isn't available anymore….Bob (inventor) passed away a few years back.


----------



## Hawker4070 (May 19, 2011)

I know this is very old topic. But does anyone know how to locate Bob Ross Walnutacres woodworking. the maker of the after market BORK splitter/riving knife. Even what state he is from would be helpful.
thx in advance


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

He died several years ago. I met him once, he lived not too many miles from me.


----------



## Hawker4070 (May 19, 2011)

I appreciate your response. I posted a longer explanation of my original post too.


----------

